# Altum Angels in the wild...



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Re-posting due to site crash....

Great video of some of your favorites in the wild...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cool vid... wonder if there is an english version


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey! Thanks for reposting this Rob!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Once again...that underwater footage is absolutely amazing. Seeing some Eartheaters in their natural environment doing what they do best


----------

